# Color of pups



## Cee (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi. I was wondering what kind of pups would these two produce because our Nala(bottom) recently mated a week ago with our neighbor's dog. Top is the male, bottom is the female.
Sorry the stickied post was too confusing for me.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

black and tan pups. do both of them carry the recessive gene for black? if so, they could also have black pups in the litter.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cee said:


> Yup, she was acquired through a backyard breeder.
> Unfortunately, back then we absolutely had ZERO knowledge. We didn't know what were the implications.
> We thought that we were getting a good deal lol but hey, that doesn't mean that we don't love her as much :grin2:


Why unfortunate, when you're essentially repeating the cycle with the same zero knowledge under which you purchased her.


----------

